# How did you prepare for your profession?



## Isaac Lopez (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi, guys. Let me start off by saying that I know there are many programs to get you into shape whether it may be for RASP, SFAS, BUD/S, Force Recon, etc. but I'm curious as to what you guys did to prepare for your selection course. 
Thank you for your time!


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 4, 2015)

I started with the search function.


----------



## Isaac Lopez (Apr 4, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> I started with the search function.


I guess so. I just wanted to hear how guys personally got themselves ready for their selection course. Will use the search bar instead.


----------



## pardus (Apr 4, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> I started with the search function.



A radical idea...


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 4, 2015)

Isaac Lopez said:


> I guess so. I just wanted to hear how guys personally got themselves ready for their selection course. Will use the search bar instead.



Don't worry, you'll find plenty of that.


----------



## Isaac Lopez (Apr 4, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> Don't worry, you'll find plenty of that.


Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## pardus (Apr 4, 2015)

Isaac Lopez said:


> I guess so. I just wanted to hear how guys personally got themselves ready for their selection course. Will use the search bar instead.



Those first two sentences are superfluous. The last one...


----------



## x SF med (Apr 4, 2015)

I'll give you the short answer.   I got a orders with a report date and a packing list.  I was there as instructed with the items as instructed, then I dug in to the depths of myself and didn't quit.  Back then, that's how it was done, no internet, very little G-2, word of mouth was, "It's gonna suck, you better be in shape."


----------



## 0699 (Apr 4, 2015)

I did what I was told to do, when I was told to do it, as fast as I could do it, to the best of my ability.

Oh, and I kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 4, 2015)

Search. There's tons of info already dropped.

Having said that?

I did pt about twice a week at most with a buddy who was a medically retired combat engineer with a tab, for about 4 months prior to my ship date more as something to do since it got me out of the house. 
Other than that, 0699's method is pretty much exactly what I did, except I also volunteered for shit whenever possible.. regardless of it being KP, trash detail, police call, etc... 

I actually think that unless you're a superfatbody, most of this shit is sorta overkill since all the physical ability won't carry you if you're a gutless wonder upstairs in terms of mentality.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 5, 2015)

Isaac Lopez said:


> Hi, guys. Let me start off by saying that I know there are many programs to get you into shape whether it may be for RASP, SFAS, BUD/S, Force Recon, etc. but I'm curious as to what you guys did to prepare for your selection course.
> Thank you for your time!



Fucked lots of bitches, got drunk a bunch, hung out with my buddies, and worked out some.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Isaac Lopez said:


> Hi, guys. Let me start off by saying that I know there are many programs to get you into shape whether it may be for RASP, SFAS, BUD/S, Force Recon, etc. but I'm curious as to what you guys did to prepare for your selection course.
> Thank you for your time!



Each one has different requirements and there are a lot of books about how to prepare and train for each.  I read the book _Get Selected_

Eat right, train hard, learn to ruck properly, have fun.


----------



## Etype (Apr 6, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I'll give you the short answer.   I got a orders with a report date and a packing list.  I was there as instructed with the items as instructed, then I dug in to the depths of myself and didn't quit.  Back then, that's how it was done, no internet, very little G-2, word of mouth was, "It's gonna suck, you better be in shape."


Even when I went to selection in 2007, there wasn't much I the way of prep programs- at least not that I was aware of.

You just did regular army pt, plus whatever else your thing was.  Some guys lifted weights, others did a lot of extra running, or swimming, or whatever. 

The common denominator is that everyone who makes it is a solid performer between 0630 and 0745 at their unit pt.  If you can run 5 miles and ruck fast enough, and do enough push ups, sit ups, and pull ups- all that's left is to grind it out for however many days selection is now. All the other stuff is complimentary.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 11, 2015)

Isaac Lopez said:


> Hi, guys. Let me start off by saying that I know there are many programs to get you into shape whether it may be for RASP, SFAS, BUD/S, Force Recon, etc. but I'm curious as to what you guys did to prepare for your selection course.
> Thank you for your time!



I was a grunt so take this advice for what you believe it's worth.

I trained for a year out. I would run and lift as if my life depended on it to be in top shape. 


Because down the road it did.


----------

